# How hard is it to replace the front fender?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Because I've never done this before and because the Haynes manual says to take this type of work to a shop I'm asking you guys this. Also how much is a fender roughly?

Here's a picture of the damage:









Thanks,


Sean...


----------



## se-r_scholz (Jun 18, 2002)

really easy i did it my self my car was even uglier than that i replaced everything and it looks good now a fender gonna cost you about 50 to a bill


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Not that hard, done it a few times (can you tell I got driving-age kids?). But your problem will not stop there -- some of the structure under the fender, that the fender and lights attach to will be bent. I have used hammers, long punches (made from the plunger rods of worn out struts), vice grips, pliers, etc to bend the metal back in place. Then you can bolt the fender back on.

Ugly when you open the hood, can't tell from the outside.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Any bolts that I need to be aware of? I see the 3 bolts at the top but haven't investigated beyond those.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

www.car-part.com has em for ya....


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Thinking of my 91; and it has been a while.

You see the ones on top, just inside the hood -- I think you mentioned those.

There are a couple in the back of the fender inside the door, by the hinges.

There may be one or two under the plastic lining by the splash guard area -- remove the plastic held on by screws, and you'll see them. Of course, one (or more) to the bumper extension.

Just tug on it and figure out where the point of resistance is -- you'll find them. Some are hidden, but easily accessible.

I usually put a few layers of masking tape on the front of the doors to keep from chipping the paint with the ratchet or extension (when it mattered, it is so buggered up now that it wouldn't matter; yours may be worth protecting.)

That should do it.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

ok this is the place for all bolt for a fender

the three under the hood, one above top door hinge, one below bottom door hinge, two on very bottom by rocker panel, one where the end of the bumper cover meets the fender (at the wheel well) one or two under bumper cover (that you can only get to when you take off the one from the bumpercover to the fender), one that holds the lower valance on (under your head light) and finally one that is on a bracket that is connected to your core support behind your headlight. you will also have to remove your headlight and turn signal (which you no longer have).

but by the looks of your picture the one at the bumpercover and the fender has been ripped off as well (it looks) you will have some problems getting to some other ones with out a good size hammer.

with a 10mm socket and about 10mins you can take a fender that is not too damaged off but by the looks of that one it may take little longer (cause of damage where some bolts are).
hope this helps


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

cranium and raul hit it. make sure u dont forget the 2 under the splashguard or under the hood. i guess our cars are pretty similiar


----------

